# Angelreisen nach Irland



## Illexfreak (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,
wer hat Erfahrung mit Angelreisenanbieter für Irland Süsswasser ? Bin für jeden Tipp oder Link dankbar.


----------



## Karstein (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Es gibt nur zwei etablierte Irland-Angelreiseanbieter, die hervorragende Reiseziele parat haben und zudem noch kompetent beraten:

http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/

und

http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/

Bei Letzterem arbeitet Frank Brodrecht, der hier im AB auch Member ist.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Urlaub an Hechtgewässern machen möchtest? Bei dem Avatar? :m

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Wir sind bis jetzt 6 mal mit Kingfisher immer sehr gut gefahren. Flug, Shuttle-Bus, Hausboot war immer alles zu bester Zufriedenheit. Kannst Dir natürlich auch eine Hütte mit Boot mieten, dann siehste aber nicht so viel von dem schönen Land und bist nicht sehr flexibel.  An meinem Avatar sieht man übrigens auch, was ich in Irland will.|supergri


----------



## marca (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Und in meinem Avantar siehst Du was zu viel Guinness aus einem machen kann!!

Pogues forever!!!!

Die genannten Reiseanbieter werden sicher eine gute Reise garantieren.
Habe noch nichts schlechtes gehört.
Wir sind immer auf eigene Faust unterwegs.
Kann man doch eine Menge Geld sparen.
Ist halt wie immer mit Pauschalreisen und Individualreisen.


----------



## Illexfreak (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hi,
danke für eure Tipps.
Ja, mein Zielfisch ist ganz klar der Hecht.


----------



## Hämmer25 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hi 

Ich kann dir Toms Fisching Tour empfehlen.Wir waren am Lough Dergh und haben prima gefangen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Louis (1. August 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hi Illexfreak,

wenn Du mit dem Hausboot rumschippern willst, dann solltest Du die Angebote der verschiedenen Bootsvermieter und der Reisebüros genauer angucken, Möglicherweise ist das billiger. Und so wie ich das sehe, ist bei Kingfisher oder Andrees auch keine Betreuung vor Ort dabei und auch kein Guiding. 

Für das Angeln auf Hecht auf den großen Seen solltest Du unbedingt zum Hausboot auch ein zum Schleppen geeignetes Angelboot dazu mieten. Das Standard-Dinghi - auch wenn es motorisiert sein sollte - taugt nämlich nur wenig. Ein Guide ist bei Anfängern Pflicht.

Mit persönlich ist der Shannon zu überlaufen. Der Erne bzw. die Shannon-Erne-Verbindung sind da schon besser. 

Das beste Hechtangeln hatte ich allerdings am River-Barrow. Die Hausboote sind da um einiges schnuckeliger, die Gegend einsamer (Du musst die Schleusen teilweise selbst bedienen) und die Pubs uriger. Im Vergleich zum Shannon ist es aber ne reine Flußangelei. Du kannst sowohl vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen, vom Boot aus schleppen oder aber das Boot treiben lassen und mit Köfi an der Posenmontage auf Hecht angeln. Ansitzangeln müsste auch funzen. Fette Barsche sind ein netter Beifang.

Nebenbei kannst Du dort auch herrlich auf Forellen angeln. 
Übrigens standen die Hechte dort sehr auf Forellenkost. Also sind Kunstköder im Forellendesign angesagt. Ich hatte dort echt Probleme Köfis zu stippen, weil die lütten Forellis einfach schneller waren. Selbst Mais haben die voll inhaliert.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Aland-Fischer (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

hi,

ich war vor zwei monaten in Irland und hab Brown Trouts (Bachforellen) geangelt, die allerdings nicht nur in bächen vorzufinden sind. Mein Ködertipp: Schwarze/Dunkle Spinner (vll noch ein paar kleine rote punkte drauf) .... die gehn wie die Hölle, vor allem in dunkleren Gewässern..


----------



## Pikefisher (16. August 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer hat Erfahrung mit Angelreisenanbieter für Irland Süsswasser ? Bin für jeden Tipp oder Link dankbar.


 

Habe früher auch immer eine Pauschalreise (Transfer, Flug, Hausboot, Transfer in Irland) gebucht.

Seit 2 Jahren buche ich direkt über das Internet. Auf meiner privaten Homepage http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com habe ich unter Links ein paar Adressen für einige Bootsanbieter, zur Flugbuchung, ev. Mietwagen zur Marina, etc. eingestellt.

Es kommt halt alles schon etwas billiger, dank auch an die Billigflieger. Je nachdem von wo aus du fliegen willst gibts eigentlich überall ein geeigneter Anbieter.

Der Tipp mit dem Dinghi ist gut. Wir hatten auch schon das kleine Dinghi (Beiboot) gegen ein grosses mit Motor getauscht und ein zweites dazugenommen (bei 5 Personen ein MUSS). 

Einen Guide zum Hechtangeln ist am Shannon nicht nötig. Wenn du weißt wie die Hechte sich verhalten und wo sie ungefähr stehen (je nach Jahreszeit, Laichzeit, etc.) dann hast du genug zu tun um die zahlreichen Bisse auch per Foto festhalten zu können.

Gruss
Pikefisher

P.S.: Übrigens, die zwei Links im zweiten Beitrag sind eine der besten für Irlandurlaube, zumindest wenn es sich nur ums Angeln dreht.


*

http://www.angelreisen-online.info/service.html*


----------



## Karstein (17. August 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Stichworte zum Hechtangeln, die mir spontan einfallen, wären:

- Lough Erne
- Lough Arrow (kann auch Arrow Lake gewesen sein)
- Lough Derg
- Lough Glenade


----------



## Pikefisher (17. August 2006)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Gerade am Shannon gibt es zahlreiche seichte Buchten voll mit Seerosenfeldern und/oder mit viel Kraut am Boden. Dort fühlen sich die Hechte sehr wohl und einem kapitalen Fang sollte nichts im Wege stehen.

Wenn nicht gerade Laichzeit ist trifft man auch viele Hechte in der Mitte der Fahrrinne (Schleppangeln) und auch unter den Brücken sind teils gute Fänge zu verzeichnen.

Barsche und Brown Trouts nicht vergessen.

*

*


----------



## Barschbändiger (2. März 2009)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hallo,

ich war schon 3 mal in Irland (jedesmal Haus- mit Beiboot) und habe auch dieses Jahr wieder über Kingfisher-Reisen gebucht.
Ich will wirklich keine Werbung machen hab aber keine Erfahrung mit anderen Anbietern. 

 Speziell am Lough Erne würde ich nicht auf ein Hausboot verzichten, weil der See für ein kleines Dinghi (auch mit Aussenborder) einfach zu groß ist. 

Auf einen Guide kann man meiner Meinung nach getrost verzichten. Wir hatte auch beim ersten Mal keinen und fingen hervorragend. 

Beim Schleppen empfehle ich tieflaufende Wobbler. Und mit dem Dinghi kann man hervorragend die kilometerlangen Schilfgürtel abblinkern oder -jiggen oder die flachen Buchten abschleppen, wo man mit dem Hausboot nicht reinkommt.


----------



## Pikefisher (2. März 2009)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Nach 9 mal Shannon habe ich im September 2008 zum ersten mal das Ernerevier erkundigt. Einen Guide braucht man auch hier nicht. Mit Wissen, geschultem Auge und auch etwas Glück fängt auch am Erne jeder.
Leider konnten wir gegen Ende unseres Urlaubes nicht über den Upper Lough wegen schlechten Wetters. Im oberen Drittel auf der westlichen Seite soll man angeblich (Tipp von einem Einheimischen) besonders große und viele Brown-Trouts fischen können. Probiere es vielleicht heuer oder nächstes Jahr dann aus.

Grüsse
Pikefisher


----------



## saschuh (9. März 2009)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hey Pikefisher ,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir hier zu hören bzw zu lesen .
Ich vermisse den Reisebericht vom Erne auf deiner Homepage . 

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## Pikefisher (10. März 2009)

*AW: Angelreisen nach Irland*

Hallo Sascha,

Reisebericht ist schon länger in Bearbeitung. Werde mich bemühen, den bald Online zu stellen.

Gruß
Marc


----------

